# Laying on my laps



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

As a young puppy I often let Nika (my V) lay on my laps until she doze off. I thought she would outgrow this. She was soooo smalll! Well, she is now 8 months old (and 45 lbs) and still doing it. In fact I get the impression it is getting worse. If she's bored, she now wants to come on my laps.
How do resolve this?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Why would you want to resolve it??  

As he's gotten bigger its getting less comfortable for my boy, so he'll cuddle for a bit, then clamber over me onto the floor for a proper sleep. Then get onto me, sleep, then over onto the other sofa... The only definite is that it get winded at least once at every changeover.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could just have her lay beside you, unless you invite her to lay on your lap. She will protest at first, but it won't take long for her to get the idea.


----------

